# GenieGO Outside My House



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

How does the GenieGO app know how to find my modem from the outside to access my DVR"s?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When you first install the new app, it goes through a setup where it configures your router to allow your devices access. If your router isn't one of the routers on their list, you have to manually configure it, but they have steps to walk you through it.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I understand it configuring the ports on the router. But how can the device no where my modem is, I.e. external ip?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You also provide (or it grabs it automatically) the IP address of your system and you provide the password. Plus the original nomad, had to have your DirecTV account email address and password.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

This doesn't make sense, I was never asked for the external ip. Also what if the ip changes? Very few people might have a static external ip.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have dynamic IP and it works fine. Many in home gateways ping servers periodically so the server can track IP addresses.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

This doesn't make sense, I was never asked for the external ip. Also what if the ip changes? Very few people might have a static external ip.


You shouldn't be too concerned with how it finds it because it will. I've been using my slingbox for several years and it always finds it. I'm sure DTV uses a similar type of technology. BTW, I don't have an static external ip.

I had previously set up my ports for forwarding so that when the updated app was sent out I was able to stream from OOH. Loaded the app while OOH and everything worked.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

All the Genie go has to do is I form a server at DIRECTV what it's external IP address is, which is mapped to your account user ID. Then when a client starts up OOH it queries the server at DIRECTV for the IP address and you're connected.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, so I am at a hotel. What makes the hotels network allow this kind of traffic?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, so I am at a hotel. What makes the hotels network allow this kind of traffic?

I'd be more worried speed at he hotel rather than how their routers are configured. FWIW, the only issues that I have seen at hotels is speed; I have always been able to get out.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. It works, don't know how but it does.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Ok, so I am at a hotel. What makes the hotels network allow this kind of traffic?


Ya. Not all external networks support it. I know of at least two hospitals with 8Mbps-10Mbps download capability that must have some ports closed that the client device wants to see open, because that same iPhone streams just fine in other locations (and at lower speeds).


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

After reading through this forum let me know if I got it right.
A Genie App is launched and is validated on a Directv Server.
On validation the Server passes back to the App myipaddressort.
The App then does a direct connect to my home network. In affect a http://myipaddressort.
At this time watching the GenieGo show begins.
Also the Directv Server is not involved in anyway with the transfer of the GenieGo data.
Also the Directv Server does maintain communication with the GenieGo to keep up with my myipaddress in case it changes. EX: dynamic IP address.
Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a pretty good explanation. No geniego streaming goes through D servers.


----------

